# Wah Medical College Merit List 2013-2014



## khoula idrees (Nov 12, 2013)

what was the previous merit list of wah medical college


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes. Need to know that too.


----------



## khoula idrees (Nov 12, 2013)

when will the merit list of WMC 2012-2013 will be displayed?


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

khoula idrees said:


> when will the merit list of WMC 2012-2013 will be displayed?


Don't they take test and interview first?


----------



## khoula idrees (Nov 12, 2013)

no they dont


----------



## aqeel.ahmed (Oct 22, 2013)

they take uhs 50, fsc 40,matric 10%. last year merit 81.6


----------

